# Fluid 7.2 2014 - Fox DPS Performance Evol



## ThePapabear (20. März 2018)

Hi!

Ich wollte an meinem Fluid den Monarch R gegen etwas "besseres" (hauptsächlich geht es mir um Lockout) tauschen und bin auf den oben genannten Fox als Wunsch Kandidat gestoßen. Der ist ja auch im Optic z.b. verbaut.

Passt der auch zum Fluid, oder sollte ich besser doch den Monarch RL (gibt es im Einbaumaß 184x44mm leider nicht mit HighVolume) für das Bike nehmen? Falls es doch der Fox wird, kann ich die Buchsen vom Monarch R auch dafür weiter verwenden?

Vielen Dank für jegliche Hilfe!

LG
Herbert


----------



## ThePapabear (13. April 2018)

Macht man eigentlich ja nicht, aber ich antworte mir hier mal selbst.
Zum Glück habe ich KEINEN HighVolume Dämpfer ergattern können, denn selbst das Verbauen eines "normalen" FOX DPS Dämpfers (2017 Factory) ist nur dann möglich, wenn man den Dämpfer kopfüber in das Rad baut. Das geht sich dann um wenige Millimeter mit der Schelle des Umwerfers aus (sieht auf dem Bild noch knapper aus, als in Echt):




 

Zum Glück wurde das in einer Rad Werkstadt erledigt, ich wäre spätestens daran verzweifelt, dass die Buchsen vom Monarch am Fox zu breit (je 1,25mm oben) gewesen sind. Hier wurde das fachmännisch und korrekt angepasst.

Funktionieren tut das ganze nach einer ersten Testrunde in der Siedlung recht gut. Ich bilde mir ein (kann auch der "ich hab was Neues" Effekt sein), dass er kurze Schläge von Kanaldeckel und Co besser weg dämpft und dafür im Wiegetritt (ok, hier ist es flach) schon im offenen Zustand eigentlich kaum bis gar nicht mehr zum Wippen neigt. Das wäre also in beiden Punkten ein Fortschritt zum Monarch. Was der Fox auf jeden Fall dann macht, ist aus dem Bike mehr oder weniger ein Hardtail zu machen, wenn man ihn auf "Firm" stellt. Da bewegt sich eigentlich nichts mehr und zwar so richtig gar nichts.

Mehr kann ich erst sagen, wenn ich eine "richtige" (für meinen Trainingszustand und meine Umgebung) Tour machen konnte. Wobei ich da sicherlich nicht als Referenz gelten kann. Für mich beginnt Stolperbiken schon da, wo andere das Stadtrad weg stellen und das Hardtail auspacken.... 
War´s den Aufwand wert? Aber natürlich! Schließlich hab ich was Neues!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

